# 1969 Giles Custom Colt



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Found one at the local gun shop. She is an old school bulls eye gun. Tight as a bank vault and smooth as a babies bottom.

Looks like this one. Should be able to bring it mome in a month or so.


----------



## mikecurnow (Dec 6, 2009)

10 shots 50 yards, need someone to teach me to shoot like that. 
neat colt, would love to find one, mind sharing the price?


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

That was probably off a rest. It was 800 and will be coming home the end of next week. I love layaway.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Comes home tomorrow. Here are some bad cell phone pics.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Coming home today. Pics later on.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I have never seen an extended front sight like that, does it serve any purpose (besides lengthening the gap between the sights) or is it just a solid piece of the slide?

also dunno if I like how bright those grips are, however looks are of course secondary to performance, have you gotten her to the range yet?


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

The entire sight from front to back is one piece of steel. The reason for the extra length is that this type of gun was built to shoot 50 yards. Longer sight radius=more accuracy. Also the extra weight reduces felt recoil, which also helps accuracy. They did not have 6 inch slides readily available back then. You had to cut your slide in weld in a section from another slide. Jim Clark Sr was a pioneer in building six inch slide from military scrap slides. Clark and Giles were friends and shared ideas with each other.The grips were all I had on hand and won't be on there for long. Better than the ratty looking rubber that were on it.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks great!!

Let us know when you get it to the range. I would like to hear a report.

Also, I actually like the grips. :smt023


----------

